# Hunter loves his NEW FOOD



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought a new food from Crystal for Hunter from Grandma Lucy's called Thrive (which is now Artisan). I wasn't sure he would love it as he wasn't a big fan of Stella and Chewy's but he LOVES this food! He very unpatiently waits for his meal to be made in the evening and licks the bowl clean. Then he returns to the bowl later in order to clean the bowl just once more. We now have to take his bowl up when he is done to ensure that he doesn't keep running back after dinner to try his bowl again.

What about breakfast you wonder? That is made the night before and is taken out of the fridge before he goes out to the bathroom and that gets gobbled up and the bowel licked cleaner than clean!

I can't say enough about this great food and a big thanks to Crystal for helping me pick between this and Dr. H's.

Why did I pick this one over Dr. H's?? We don't usually have a lot of animal protein in the house because DH is vegan and I didn't want to compromise his beliefs by asking him to help me prepare Hunter's weekly food. So, we went the dehydrated route and its great! Also, we travel A LOT and so therefore this travels a lot better than something we would have to make fresh and keep it cold while traveling. So - that's why I picked it!:thumbsup:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Very cool--soooo glad Hunter love it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

_What about breakfast you wonder? That is made the night before and is taken out of the fridge before he goes out to the bathroom and that gets gobbled up and the *bowel* licked cleaner than clean!_

Okay, Erin. I'm hoping this is a typo or else that new food is very good for the digestive system.:smrofl::smrofl: It sounds like a winner! I'm so happy you found something with such convenience that Hunter's wild about. Talk about being eaten out of house and home. Hide the bowls!: :w00t:
I'm pretty much getting into the route of home cooking. We tried Dr. Harvey's veg to bowl and he wouldn't eat it. I tried it-- yes I did and it was really good. Just fresh veggies. So I have to figure out supplements, etc. Tyler's still eating some canned with his food but not lovin' it. He's just not a very food motivated guy.


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

That's great Erin, I almost went with Grandma Lucy's but I just couldn't find enough reviews about the food. Plus I like the idea of rotating proteins weekly that Dr Harvey's lets me do. A 3lb of Artisan makes about 17lbs of rehydrated food which would prob lasts months of the same protein. Then just last week the owner of a local pet store was talking so highly about Artisan and her dogs looooooves it. So I believe Artisan is a great and healthy food.. Im glad Hunter loves it. Good Job!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> _What about breakfast you wonder? That is made the night before and is taken out of the fridge before he goes out to the bathroom and that gets gobbled up and the *bowel* licked cleaner than clean!_
> 
> Okay, Erin. I'm hoping this is a typo or else that new food is very good for the digestive system.:smrofl::smrofl: It sounds like a winner! I'm so happy you found something with such convenience that Hunter's wild about. Talk about being eaten out of house and home. Hide the bowls!: :w00t:
> I'm pretty much getting into the route of home cooking. We tried Dr. Harvey's veg to bowl and he wouldn't eat it. I tried it-- yes I did and it was really good. Just fresh veggies. So I have to figure out supplements, etc. Tyler's still eating some canned with his food but not lovin' it. He's just not a very food motivated guy.


Totally a typo!!! I have a new computer and am still getting used to the keys! I didn't think Hunter would like veg to bowl so I started looking at other things and found this one. 



BellaWella said:


> That's great Erin, I almost went with Grandma Lucy's but I just couldn't find enough reviews about the food. Plus I like the idea of rotating proteins weekly that Dr Harvey's lets me do. A 3lb of Artisan makes about 17lbs of rehydrated food which would prob lasts months of the same protein. Then just last week the owner of a local pet store was talking so highly about Artisan and her dogs looooooves it. So I believe Artisan is a great and healthy food.. Im glad Hunter loves it. Good Job!!


My plan is to order one back of Lamb and one bag of the other and rotate them each month and see how that goes. I plan on keeping the one not being used in an airtight container like kibble would be.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

So glad that Hunter loves his new food. Moist food is always so much better for our fluffs and finding one that suits your lifestyle, and nutritional needs can be challenging. 

I bet Hunter is loving life - a new cooling mat, great laundry skills, and now yummy new fabulous food. Ahhhh it's a dog's life.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm happy to hear that Hunter likes this food. :chili: I'm picking up a bag of the Artisan Lamb tomorrow and am anxious to see how my boys take to it. Tucker will eat anything, but I have trouble getting Cooper interested in his food. They have always been on kibble (currently Acana Grasslands), so I'm hoping he will like a moist food better. (Although, I always add warm water to the dry kibble.) I had the same idea as you...for variety buy 2 different bags and then alternate between them. I hope both my little guys like it as much as Hunter!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I might get around to trying Grandma Lucy's one of these days.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

They actually sell Grandma Lucy's here in Canada. The food yes looks like very good quality but how do you prepare it. The chunks in the bag are huge!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

poochie2 said:


> They actually sell Grandma Lucy's here in Canada. The food yes looks like very good quality but how do you prepare it. The chunks in the bag are huge!


I give Hunter 1/3 a cup in the morning and 1/3 a cup in the evening. For his weight they suggest 1.1 cups a day for an inactive pup but I found that to be too much food for him so he gets 2/3 a cup a day and then various snacks throughout the day.

I use a measuring scoop and scoop out 1/3 of the food then I fill the same measuring cup with warm water. Then I stir and sit it aside for a few minutes. The larger chunks of meat when rehydrated are easily cut with a knife but I often just let Hunter work on them and he often breaks them up really easily.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so glad Hunter likes his new food!:chili: Isn't it just the best feeling in the world to see how happy and excited they are for yummy food the love? And....due to the garlic content, I'm betting you may not have to use any flea meds this summer...if you're brave enough to try that is.

I think if it were me, I'd keep the unused food you are storing in a Tupperware container, in the refrigerator. :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:It must be hard for those of you who have pups that won't eat----so far this has never been an issue for me w/any of my dogs! Since we don't have the wonderful selection you have in the US I guess that is a good thing. So happy for mom & Hunter---I wrote "Hunger" first by mistake---freudian slip!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

happy to hear your hunter is enjoying his meals these days :chili:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I think if it were me, I'd keep the unused food you are storing in a Tupperware container, in the refrigerator. :thumbsup:



This is a good idea. :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I was just reading about Grandma Lucy's and i love the fact that the Artisan comes in a variety of flavors (chicken, bison, lamb and venison). I'm currently feeding Dr. Harveys Vegtable, but i would like something that i can take with us when we go somewhere. I just ordered the lamb and can't wait to see how my fluffs like it, Chloe is allergic to poultry so we won't be trying the chicken.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> I was just reading about Grandma Lucy's and i love the fact that the Artisan comes in a variety of flavors (chicken, bison, lamb and venison). I'm currently feeding Dr. Harveys Vegtable, but i would like something that i can take with us when we go somewhere. I just ordered the lamb and can't wait to see how my fluffs like it, Chloe is allergic to poultry so we won't be trying the chicken.


Oh - please let me know how they like it!


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

After reading your thread, I went out and bought the Artisan Pork. I'm excited to try it tonight. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

My two have eaten the Artisan Lamb for two days now. They both absolutely love it. :chili: Cooper has never been one to lick his bowl clean but he does now! He even goes over to check Tucker's bowl! We have had no problems transitioning to the new food either. I feel good about this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

preciouspups said:


> My two have eaten the Artisan Lamb for two days now. They both absolutely love it. :chili: Cooper has never been one to lick his bowl clean but he does now! He even goes over to check Tucker's bowl! We have had no problems transitioning to the new food either. I feel good about this one! :thumbsup:


that's the reaction I got! I am so happy that others like this food as well. we didnt have any trouble with transition and I thought we would. I really like this food and hope the "honeymoon phase" continues. This will be our first weekend traveling while eating this food so we will see how that goes.



SpringHasSprung said:


> After reading your thread, I went out and bought the Artisan Pork. I'm excited to try it tonight. Thanks for the heads up!


ohhh.....let us kno how the pork is - we haven't tried anything but lamb.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Do you know where I can buy samples? I would love to try this out, but do not want to buy a 3lb bag in case they don't like it.

Thanks!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

I think I may try the Lamb for Kodi as well. She is such a picky eater....

Are your pups still loving the new food?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Terry36 said:


> I think I may try the Lamb for Kodi as well. She is such a picky eater....
> 
> Are your pups still loving the new food?


Hubby and I were just commenting on how much Hunter likes this food still. We had to go back to kibble/home cooking while we waited on another order because I waited too long to order and we noticed that Hunter no longer reminded us when it was dinner time. But, since starting it up again he is once more doing the food dance at 5:05! I would say he LOVES this food!:chili:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I want to try this! Where can I get it at or are there samples available anywhere to see if the pups will eat it?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I wish they sold Dr. Harvey's in Canada but I have asked a no one has it.:angry:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Perhaps they will send a sample if you contact them directly. 
Grandma Lucy's All American Pet Diner


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

poochie2 said:


> I wish they sold Dr. Harvey's in Canada but I have asked a no one has it.:angry:


Amazon.com has it but not Amazon.ca. Really ridiculous.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

For everyone who wants to try this food I just called the company and they told me to go to the website, contact, and type an inquiry requesting a sample of the food  I am excited to try this for my pups!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

jenniferhope423 said:


> For everyone who wants to try this food I just called the company and they told me to go to the website, contact, and type an inquiry requesting a sample of the food  I am excited to try this for my pups!


 
Thanks for sharing this info!!! I have given out some of Hunter's food to friends to try but now they can get their own (and probably bigger samples!). Please let us know what everyone thinks of this food!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> For everyone who wants to try this food I just called the company and they told me to go to the website, contact, and type an inquiry requesting a sample of the food  I am excited to try this for my pups!


Thanks I just did. :thumbsup:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks for the info. I have emailed them for some samples,too. I'm wondering if anyone has tried any of the Grandma Lucy treats? The trail mix, freeze dried treats and the little tidbit meatballs all sound interesting, but I can't find any reviews online from people that have tried them. I didn't see them until after I requested samples, but if anyone does try them please let me know what you think. I have a mixed maltese/yorkie rescue and a VERY finicky little havanese. I've tried tons of food samples and can't find anything that Cocotini (my havanese) wants to eat. Hopefully this will be a winner.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

All of my guys love Grandma Lucy's pumpkin treats and have for
years. I didn't even realize that the same company made dog
food, too. I just emailed and asked for samples. With Harry's 
health issues I have to be very careful about what I give him, 
but I'm worried that since my boys don't eat all of their food 
on a daily basis, they're not getting all of the nutrition and vitamins 
that they need. (They all eat Harry's prescribed diet.) They all seem 
fine now, but I'm concerned that in the future, health problems may
develop. If I get a sample, I'll bring it with me when I take Harry for 
his internal medicine appt. in August and ask the doctor's opinion.

Thanks for posting about this food, Erin!

Debbie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jen and I called the company at the same time so I'm getting a couple of samples too. Anxious to see.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Let us know how your fluffs do on it. I keep a bag of the Artisan Chicken in my cupboard just in case I can't home cook. I also keep a bag of Dr. Harvey's, just in case.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

jpupart said:


> thanks for the info. I have emailed them for some samples,too. I'm wondering if anyone has tried any of the Grandma Lucy treats? The trail mix, freeze dried treats and the little tidbit meatballs all sound interesting, but I can't find any reviews online from people that have tried them. I didn't see them until after I requested samples, but if anyone does try them please let me know what you think. I have a mixed maltese/yorkie rescue and a VERY finicky little havanese. I've tried tons of food samples and can't find anything that Cocotini (my havanese) wants to eat. Hopefully this will be a winner.


Hunter loves the tidbit meatballs that we ordered from Crystal. We also have the trailmix that she sent but we haven't tried it yet as we are saving it for our vacation in August. It looks really yummy though and since he loves freeze dried peaches and apples I am sure he will love it!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks erin- I think I'll try some. By the way-who is Crystal?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

jpupart said:


> thanks erin- I think I'll try some. By the way-who is Crystal?


That's me! :thumbsup:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Crystal...I'm new to the Forum so didn't realize who you were. I peaked at your website-I didn't see the Artisan Grandma Lucy's-did I miss it? I only saw the" true grain free" which looked different. Also which of the treats do you think dogs go the most crazy for? I'm tempted to try one of the trail mixes. Do people just go to your website to order?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

jpupart said:


> Hi Crystal...I'm new to the Forum so didn't realize who you were. I peaked at your website-I didn't see the Artisan Grandma Lucy's-did I miss it? I only saw the" true grain free" which looked different. Also which of the treats do you think dogs go the most crazy for? I'm tempted to try one of the trail mixes. Do people just go to your website to order?



Sorry about that. I had not changed it on my site and have been meaning to. The Artisan food had originally been called 'Truth'. Exact same formula just different packaging and name. It's changed now. :thumbsup:

Yes you can order off my web site. Also, if you are wanting one of the other formulas like Venison, Bison, Pork, or the Pre-mix, just PM me and I'll be glad to order it for you.

As for which treats most dogs go crazy for, if your dog is used to the freeze dried texture, the Tiny Tidbits are great. The blueberry and pumpkin are really yummy...even for us humans! And yes, we humans CAN eat them since they are made with human grade ingredients in a human grade facility. However, I don't recommend these for daily treats since there is organic dehydrated cane juice in them and we have so much periodontal problems with these tiny ones that I'm really careful about how much sugar they get. Personally, the favorite of all 3 of mine are the NY Dog Chewz Toy Temptations. They come in 3 flavors. Carob Cheesecake, Pizza Mutt, Apple Cheddar and Chicken Parmesan.

Toy Temptations


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just finished my remaining merrick canned this morning so I bought a sample of Artisian chicken for $2.99. My malt walked away at first, she looked afraid of the new food. She came back 5 minutes late and ate the whole bowl. She is silly !
I don;t know if has been mentioned before but how much are you giving per meal? I was thinking 1/4 cup dry to 1/4 cup water??


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I think i have the only pups that don't like the food, which is a shame. When i made the food and gave it to them they looked at it and smelled it and refused to eat even Riley who usually loves wet food. I was lucky and contacted where i ordered the food from and they gave me a full refund.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

No- my dogs didn't like it either 
We have a new "health food store" just for dogs and cats that opened up a month ago only a few miles from where I live. I found it when I went on the Grandma Lucy's site of retailers. They didn't have samples but he told me to try it and bring it back if they didn't like it. Well, Cocotini went over and smelled it, took one little lick and walked away and refused to go back. I even tried tempting her by putting a little on my finger and tried to get her to lick it off. If a dog can screw up it's nose- that's exactly what she looked like she was doing and gave me an expression like "you seriously don't think I'm going to eat that, do you?" Oh well, still looking for a food she will like!! Right now she wants me to cook her ground lamb!! I have some samples of Go Natural- so I'll try those. Also tried some of the cans of Tiki dog food ($4.75/can!!!!!) and of course she wouldn't eat those either!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Forgot to add - thanks Crystal about the treats. I'm trying some of the Grandma Lucy's right now, but will contact you in a couple weeks to try some of the ones you suggested.

Also, just curious, did anyone get a response from Grandma Lucy's or any of the samples? I haven't heard anything back from them.


----------

